# DCC choice



## GE Dash 7 (Apr 18, 2011)

ARGGGG, I pulling my hair out trying to figure out which Dcc system I should purchace for my layout. I have considered the Zephyr extra and MRC Prodigy advanced 2 wireless. My layout is 6 foot by 24 foot with a main line and a secondary line with 4 spurs. My locomotive list is Athearn genises sd70ace, 
sd60m, gp15-- Intermountain ES44ac and u18b--Atlas gold b23-7. All these units have sound. I want to use the sound features and control the prime mover sound seperate from the locomotive speed. I need to have atleast a 4 unit consist for mainline.
Please feel free to ask any questions, I dont have much hair left LOL:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, simple enough.

You will need a system that can handle at least 5 amps. So that is your base line. You also need a system that can handle how the sound systems work for the different brands. The Tsunami's which are equipped in the Geniseses will not shut down at all or start up properly without either a Digitrax or NCE system. I found out the hard way when I couldn't just hit F9 and F6 for start up and shut down like with the Atlas Master Gold engines so my current system is to be replaced eventually. Now that narrows it a lot to a minimum requirement of Amps and the minimum systems that will run both properly. Now setting the engine sounds to run seperately is jsut a simple CV plug in for both QSI and Tsunami's. So that's not a problem. Why may I ask do you need a 4 unit prime mover for the main line? The most I have ever seen is 3 engines and that was a very very long train far more than even in HO scale could be fit in 25 feet of track. Now a big issue in running that many egnines from different models and makers is that just simple consisting won't do. You will have to speed match each one perfectly and have the startV and max V that same as well as the percent increase set for them. This will take a long time but if you want a 4 engine set-up this will be a must for smooth running and not a lot of jerking. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## GE Dash 7 (Apr 18, 2011)

whoops, I meant to say I want to run four units at once, two on the short line and two on the main line. I will add that Im not too good with computers so from what I hear that rules out digitrax


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope it does not rule out Digitrax. Digitrax can be run easily without a computer set-up it is just enhanced with computer interface. Now you will have to program CV's which takes time and could be related to computer work so you might want to try your hand at CV programming with someone else's system and engines to make sure that is what you want or you could have some one program the CV's in the locomotives for you.

A 70 ton shay and an SD70MACE on the same track at the same time? That will look mighty strange with a modern engine wizzing past an old legend but hey it is your railroad. :laugh:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the Digitrax Zephyr and I really like it a lot. I can speed match and run multiple units, change CV's and use the functions. I think it's very easy to use and I have enjoyed model railroading a lot more since I purchased it. I can run 5 or 6 engines at once depending on how many amps each one draws. I can tell you if I were in the market today I would definitely go for the Zephyr extra, more amps and more functions. I bought the DT402 throttle for the extra function buttons and sometimes I wish I had the extra power of the "extra". With either system being able to read Configuration Variables is key.

I cannot comment on the NCE system because I have never used it, I have heard it's a real nice system as well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GC, I've seen as many a 10 engines in a consist up here 7 front 3 in back and all blowing coal! There is a picture or two of the 7 Engine consit that was 5 sd90macs that's alot of HP!!!
GE Dash 7, If you want my opinion the digitrax is the only way to go. I have an 8 amp and it's the best all the way around. I can run anything I want! I could arange for you to run mine and then you could see what it's like in person!


----------

